# Is to leave ferile eggs out in the cold



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I plan on incubating my silkie eggs but they were out in the cold outside for a while. Will they still be good


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Would love to know this also


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I am setting a few tomorrow and they have been exposed to16 degree weather. I will let you know how it goes when I candle in seven days. I just use a flashlight so I can't see good enough to do it earlier.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

They will be fine!! Good luck with the hatch!


----------

